# www.420-Seeds.com



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 13, 2008)

I am posting this again, because no one responded to the other thread.  Has anybody bought from them or had any experience, good or bad?  I have read only one review, which was good... but that was a while back.  I need some recently purchases information if possible.


----------

